
Ask HN: Any projects similar to RONJA (optical point-to-point data link) - gt565k
I&#x27;ve been fascinated by this project<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ronja.twibright.com&#x2F;about.php<p>And was wondering if anyone knows of similar&#x2F;alternative projects.<p>This one seems to be limited to about 1.4km. I wonder if there are similar projects with higher range out there.<p>Thinking about building 2 of these to play with.
======
wmf
The range is limited by eye safety; commercial equivalents have similar range.

------
zoobab
Koruza?

